# I got this in a email but no address



## Texas Traveler (Jul 9, 2010)

So I chased it around & came up this in the City Of Galveston, Texas

http://www.cityofgalveston.org/_private/newstool/newsdoc/tree_sculptures_updated_4-1-10.pdf


----------



## Texas Traveler (Jul 10, 2010)

Texas Traveler said:


> So I chased it around & came up this in the City Of Galveston, Texas
> 
> http://www.cityofgalveston.org/_private/newstool/newsdoc/tree_sculptures_updated_4-1-10.pdf



If someone wants a copy of the Email with music & more detailed pictures send me a email at Dean Parsons [email protected]


----------

